# Model 500 S&W Magnum



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2003)

For those of you whose gun is too small:
http://popularmechanics.com/outdoors/firearms/2003/9/top_gun/print.phtml



> The S&W X-frame Model 500 is a brawny handgun designed to master the most rigorous hunting fields in the world. It is not a revolver one would, or likely could, tuck into a waistband. In fact, to call it massive is an understatement.
> 
> With its 8-3/8-in. barrel, the overall length of the Model 500 is 15 in. and the empty weight is 4.5 pounds. The cylinder alone is almost 2 in. in diameter and approaches 2.25 in. in length. Thumb the cylinder open and five charge holes await. Each is 1/2 in. in diameter, and the .50-cal. cartridges they hold are almost 2 in. long. Load five of them and the total weight of the handgun climbs to 5 pounds.



How long will it be until Danny Vermin gets his .88 Magnum?


----------



## Richard S. (Nov 11, 2003)

its a .50 caliber MAGNUM cartridge and it carries almost a ton and a half of energy with it 100 yards downrange....my store has the gun for $849.00.........pretty good for a plinker (hehheh)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2003)

They describe it as a hunting pistol!

How much is enough?!?


----------



## Mon Mon (Nov 11, 2003)

what to say oh yes I WANT ONE!!! NOW THAT IS A MANS GUN!:2pistols:


----------



## OULobo (Nov 12, 2003)

I got to see one at a local gun show before release. I remember thinking the gun itself didn't look that different, except the restricted number of rounds in the cylinder. The weird part is that the rounds are so big they look like small shotgun shells. I seriously can't see a purpose for this weapon, past penis extention.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 24, 2003)

It's a hunter, and meant to knock down game.  I don't think it will do anything a Super Blackhawk won't do in .44 Mag it's just a way of making up for poor marksmanship with sheer power.  If your aim is a bit sloppy the extra lead should make up for being out of the 10 ring.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 26, 2003)

I think if I were to hunt a Kodiak with a handgun, I'd want one of these.

I don't like their looks, though.  It'll be interesting to see what other models come out from other companies.

Anybody know if this is as strong as the 500 Linebaugh Long?


Steve


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 7, 2003)

> Anybody know if this is as strong as the 500 Linebaugh Long?



I'd bet not; this is really Smith's forst foray into an areana built and dominated by others.  Our departments Smith sales rep had one of these at the range about 3 months ago; no rounds of course (though I did get to work the new Smith 1911.  Not bad, but I'm not giving up my Kimber).
My auto mechanic told me he did get one (the .500) just because he could.  No range report as yet.

Chad


----------

